# C Bob Betts x Bow Bells



## bullsie (Jun 21, 2015)

Anyone know the story regarding C Jose Marti Mother's Favourite? RHS has it posted as Jose Marti and then also as Mother's Favourite. I always see nurseries listing it as C Jose Marti 'Mother's Favorite' (or 'Favourite').


----------



## terryros (Jun 21, 2015)

Same cross, but the Jose Marti was named years earlier so it should be the only name used. But, because the Mother's Favourite was also accepted, it is considered a synonym. We really shouldn't list this as Jose Marti 'Mother's Favourite' since this is not a particular clone of Jose Marti.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## bullsie (Jun 22, 2015)

Appreciate! I know sometimes the RHS has some confusing listings. Always an adventure there!


----------

